# 1986.5 HB Z24 Engine Won't Idle



## BIGSTEVEO (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey there everyone I'm new to the site and am looking for some help... I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place? anyway I'm having a problem with my truck... when I come to a complete stop it won't stay idling it just shuts off but it drives fine lacks a little power but drives fine till I stop and it Shits off, a couple of buddies of mine have the same exact truck and came across the same problem and they said they swapped out the maf sensor and it fixed it I even looked into some videos and it say's to disconnect the maf sensor and of the trick stays idling then the maf sensor is bad... Well I disconmected it and sure enough ot stayed on bit with a bit of a high idle so i swapped mine out twice and I still have the same problem. can anyone offer some help or have come across this?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try pulling codes...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a leak at the intake manifold gasket or throttle body gasket. This will lean out the mixture, making it run rough and stall at idle but will still usually run pretty good down the highway. One trick you can do is start the engine and put a rag over the throttle body to cut the airflow and see if it runs better. If this happens, you know you have an air leak somewhere in the intake system!


----------



## BIGSTEVEO (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for the replies... I'm gonna have to look into the leaks and if that still doesn't do it then I'm gonna try pulling codes... I've never done it but I'll give it a shot. Thanks again!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Code info:

Nissan OBD Trouble Codes ?


----------

